
Internet Archive: Donate Ethereum and Democratize Open Library's Bookshelves - mekarpeles
http://blog.openlibrary.org/2018/10/27/raising-crypto-for-the-greater-good/
======
mrbeaster
Love what they're doing, great nonprofit to donate to and stock up some more
books!

